# aeroflo experts???



## olives1 (Jun 10, 2008)

I run the aero flow by gh wondering about ppm i am in the 2nd week i have ppm at 470 in rez and in the chambers the ppm is reading around 750 is this correct not sure if i should give more nutes dont wanna go above 800ppm using hesi nutes. Also what should i keep the water level in chamber at you can raise and lower the tubes for waterflow


----------



## satyr (Jul 30, 2008)

i run aeroflo but i dont quite understand your question. But i lower the water levels as the roots grow longer and sometimes run with the tubes empty.

You should only care about your res. ppm not the tube one. it should be the same unless you have a dirty tube. What plant are you running and why do you push the nutes so hard already ?


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jul 30, 2008)

It is a nute build up or salt build up. Try flushing the system out with RO or distilled water for one day and then do your normal res change. Salt will show up a dissolved solids. Your meter can not distinguish between the solids it can only measure the total amount. I wish they sold a meter that gave a read out of everything, that would make dialing in a grow so easy.


----------



## Tater (Jul 30, 2008)

Thats not pushing the nutes hard thats pretty low.  I run my nutes at 800ppm for the first week of flower and I flower from clones with 0 veg time.


----------



## wallace123 (Jul 30, 2008)

test the ppm of your water b4 you are ready to use it adjust the Ph retest (the tester i have requires to clean with alcohol ) add the proper amount of nutes depending on your fert then retest anywhere between 800 and 1200 is acceptable later stages of flowering require more nutes adjust appropriately also you should have a conductivity standard which gives you a base reading for your ppm meter ( it is a solution you dip the meter in to get a base reading)


----------



## notpatient (Apr 23, 2009)

Im not really sure why growers lift the leg drains on there GH aeroflos , Ive only run into problems when there up and theres sitting water I tend to put a slight grade as so all the water drains out after each feeding which is every 35 min and I feed for 45 sec. but all strains are different and require dif needs I've never taken nutes  past 850 but my girls (federations-big mac) are finicky at about 7-750. 
    If theres no fluids in the legs no need to check and worry bout that just the rez


----------



## D3 (Apr 24, 2009)

I run an aeroflo as well, as the plant produces more roots, you lower the level tubes. What can happen like Buddy said is your getting salt & nute build-up. If the tubes are too high you will get dead areas in the tubes where the nutes & salts stay, the water in these areas dont mix with the freash water comming out of the spray lines. Thats why you need to flush your system once a week or once every 2 weeks. When you do flush, make sure your water is pH adjusted. If you dont flush you will get nute lock down. The plants go into a protective mode & stop taking any nutes at all which could kill or stunt your grow. Later Man


----------

